# Tifosi del PSV umiliano i mendicanti lanciando monetine. Video.



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2016)

I tifosi olandesi ancora una volta protagonisti in negativo. Questa volta però non si sono limitati a sporcare la capitale spagnola, ma ad umiliare i mendicati.

I supportes del PSV, che si sono recati per la partita contro l'Atletico Madrid, si sono "divertiti" a lanciare monetine ai mendicanti in piazza.

Video qua in basso.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2016)




----------



## wfiesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Mi domando cosa si aspetti a dare una punizione esemplare come alle inglesi nei primi anni 80


----------



## de sica (16 Marzo 2016)

Questo è stato uno squallore unico.. Vivendo a Madrid l'ho visto in prima persona e credetemi: hanno umiliato quelle donne


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2016)

I paesi civili da prendere come modello.........


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2016)

Il video non è disponibile, ce n'è un altro?


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Aggiornato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2016)

Sono i mendicanti che si umiliano raccogliendo i soldi in quel modo. Avrebbero dovuto prenderli e tirarglieli addosso. Onestamente provo grande disprezzo per questi che sono corsi a prendere 4 spicci senza badare alla dignità che per i tifosi del psv. Tra l'altro mi sembrano pure dei rom a vedere dai vestiti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono i mendicanti che si umiliano raccogliendo i soldi in quel modo. Avrebbero dovuto prenderli e tirarglieli addosso. *Onestamente provo grande disprezzo per questi che sono corsi a prendere 4 spicci senza badare alla dignità *che per i tifosi del psv. Tra l'altro mi sembrano pure dei rom a vedere dai vestiti...



Si ma va detto che quando non metti nulla in pancia da giorni o non hai di che nutrire i figli la dignità passa altro che in secondo piano..poi che dignità può avere qualcuno che abitualmente fa l'elemosina per vivere?

Detto ciò gli olandesi dovrebbero vergognarsi di esistere, si vede che nella "cultura" di quelle "persone" il rispetto per i più disagiati non è mai passato nemmeno di striscio..mi pare perfino impossibile che nessuno li abbia ripresi..fossi stato il gestore di quel bar li avrei cacciati a pedate..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma va detto che quando non metti nulla in pancia da giorni o non hai di che nutrire i figli la dignità passa altro che in secondo piano..poi che dignità può avere qualcuno che abitualmente fa l'elemosina per vivere?
> 
> Detto ciò gli olandesi dovrebbero vergognarsi di esistere, si vede che nella "cultura" di quelle "persone" il rispetto per i più disagiati non è mai passato nemmeno di striscio..mi pare perfino impossibile che nessuno li abbia ripresi..fossi stato il gestore di quel bar li avrei cacciati a pedate..



Secondo te quelli non mettavano nulla in pancia da giorni? Gente che sfrutta i figli per andare a chiedere l'elemosina poi si fa problemi per i suddetti? Guardiamo la realtà dei fatti e non per idee e pensieri astratti.

Tra l'altro nei paesi occidentali è pieno di strutture che danno da mangiare a chi ha bisogno, la fame reale non è un problema vero, per fortuna, nei nostri paesi.

La fame vera ti riduce così


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2016)

Quelli che meritano una punizione esemplare sono quelli che sfruttano quotidianamente i bambini per mendicare e ne drogano altri per impietosire i passanti, fino ad ucciderli. Sdegno profondo per loro. Meritano questo ed altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo te quelli non mettavano nulla in pancia da giorni? Gente che sfrutta i figli per andare a chiedere l'elemosina poi si fa problemi per i suddetti? Guardiamo la realtà dei fatti e non per idee e pensieri astratti.
> 
> Tra l'altro nei paesi occidentali è pieno di strutture che danno da mangiare a chi ha bisogno, la fame reale non è un problema vero, per fortuna, nei nostri paesi.
> 
> La fame vera ti riduce così



Scusa però non è che per essere considerati poveri da fame bisogna arrivare a livelli etiopi o somali..non è che se uno mangia una volta al giorno se la passa bene eh...

Poi facciamo anche un'altra considerazione, la dignità la metti da parte se sei una di quelle donne lì che se alla sera tornano con le tasche vuote vengono probabilmente bastonate e stuprate per punizione..se quelle monetine ti evitano le legnate le raccogli eccome...

Io non ho la pretesa di commentare e giudicare un comportamento che non posso capire (quello delle donne zingare) ma posso invece dire che quelli lì seduti al bar sono persone da nulla, che traggono divertimento nel vedere delle persone umane azzuffarsi come cani randagi per un tozzo di pane...
Guardare sta gente che sembra sti lanciando le noccioline alle scimmie dello zoo mi da la nausea ma del resto non mi stupisce...sono gente che ha il DNA del colonialismo e lo avrà per sempre e per questo io li disprezzo, come i tedeschi che sotto sotto sono sempre in buona parte nazisti e razzisti...
Olandesi, belgi e inglesi sono popoli che mi fanno venire il voltastomaco e che si comportano come padroni in casa di altri sempre..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Continuano a farsi riconoscere questi tifosi Olandesi...


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sono gente che ha il DNA del colonialismo e lo avrà per sempre e per questo io li disprezzo, come i tedeschi che sotto sotto sono sempre in buona parte nazisti e razzisti...
> Olandesi, belgi e inglesi sono popoli che mi fanno venire il voltastomaco e che si comportano come padroni in casa di altri sempre..



Senza offesa ma questo discorso è abbastanza ignorante. Generalizzazioni a caso basate su fatti storici di secoli fa che non c'entrano nulla con dei tifosi di calcio nel 2016.

Sono semplicemente degli ignoranti ubriachi che vanno a vedere una partita di calcio e si comportano in quanto tali


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma questo discorso è abbastanza ignorante. *Generalizzazioni a caso basate su fatti storici di secoli fa* che non c'entrano nulla con dei tifosi di calcio nel 2016.
> 
> Sono semplicemente degli ignoranti ubriachi che vanno a vedere una partita di calcio e si comportano in quanto tali



Non centra che siano di secoli fa se la gente viene ancora cresciuta con una mentalità per cui si ritengono una società eletta e superiore alle altre... e non credo proprio che fossero tutti ubriaconi quelli lì, compresi quelli che filmano col telefonino...loro ragionano proprio così...anche la famosa integrazione che in certi paesi del nord è tanto decantata da loro è sempre stata pensata con la mentalità del "facciamo venire sti pezzenti a fare i lavori che a noi non piacciono"..


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non centra che siano di secoli fa se la gente viene ancora cresciuta con una mentalità per cui si ritengono una società eletta e superiore alle altre... e non credo proprio che fossero tutti ubriaconi quelli lì, compresi quelli che filmano col telefonino...loro ragionano proprio così...anche la famosa integrazione che in certi paesi del nord è tanto decantata da loro è sempre stata pensata con la mentalità del "facciamo venire sti pezzenti a fare i lavori che a noi non piacciono"..



Io vivo in Inghilterra, in mezzo agli inglesi che hai incluso tra quei popoli. Ti posso assicurare che non è come dici, o meglio ci sono persone così ma come ci sono in Italia e in tutti i paesi. Le generalizzazioni che porti avanti sono sballate in principio


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io vivo in Inghilterra, in mezzo agli inglesi che hai incluso tra quei popoli. Ti posso assicurare che non è come dici, o meglio ci sono persone così ma come ci sono in Italia e in tutti i paesi.* Le generalizzazioni che porti avanti sono sballate in principio*



Vorrei sottolineare che quando uno dice "tutti" mi pare fin logico che non intende dire il 100% ma una ampia maggioranza..questo è un principio logico del discutere ma purtroppo spesso si finisce col dire "non bisogna generalizzare"...immagino pure io che in GB o in Olanda ci sia gente meravigliosa ma la maggior parte ha quel sentimento dentro di sé...
Noi italiani invece siamo, ad esempio, assolutamente privi di senso civico..e lo so che ci saranno pure qui le eccezioni, ma nel complesso la maggioranza degli italiani ne è sprovvista e sono certo che nessuno obbietterebbe se dicessi "In Italia il senso civico non esiste"...ma se critico i perfettini del nord sui loro difetti non va bene...
Comunque è vero, dei tre gli inglesi sono i meno peggio..


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottolineare che quando uno dice "tutti" mi pare fin logico che non intende dire il 100% ma una ampia maggioranza..questo è un principio logico del discutere ma purtroppo spesso si finisce col dire "non bisogna generalizzare"...immagino pure io che in GB o in Olanda ci sia gente meravigliosa ma la maggior parte ha quel sentimento dentro di sé...
> Noi italiani invece siamo, ad esempio, assolutamente privi di senso civico..e lo so che ci saranno pure qui le eccezioni, ma nel complesso la maggioranza degli italiani ne è sprovvista e sono certo che nessuno obbietterebbe se dicessi "In Italia il senso civico non esiste"...ma se critico i perfettini del nord sui loro difetti non va bene...
> Comunque è vero, dei tre gli inglesi sono i meno peggio..



A te pare logico? Allora si deve riscrivere il significato della parola tutti sul dizionario, visto che vuol dire il 100%. E comunque ti ripeto che non è vero abbiano quel sentimento come lo chiami tu, ti sbagli


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2016)

A me fa ridere che ci sia gente che tolleri questo "comportamento" perché prova odio contro i rom o gli zingari in generale.. se dobbiamo parlare dell'episodio specifico facciamolo, ma non generalizzate ogni cavolo di volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2016)

Ed ecco a stretto giro gli emulatori


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A te pare logico? Allora si deve riscrivere il significato della parola tutti sul dizionario, visto che vuol dire il 100%. E comunque ti ripeto che non è vero abbiano quel sentimento come lo chiami tu, ti sbagli



Metà delle volte che la gente parla in modo informale, tipo su un forum o tra amici, usa generalizzazioni (i politici sono ladri, le banche rubano, gli statali non lavorano, gli idraulici sono evasori, etc..) potrei citare 20mila esempi...naturalmente in quei casi nessuno si mette a dire "eh no, ma non TUTTI davvero..o diciamo la percentuale esatta sennò stiamo generalizzando"
Si tende a puntualizzare solo quando come in questo caso si teme quasi di insultare qualcuno che, evidentemente, si reputa migliore di noi..

Io non ho sentimenti di razzismo verso gli olandesi per esempio (da milanista, potrei?) ma io li vedo in quel modo, se tu non sei d'accordo pazienza, non credo si debba essere d'accordo su tutto


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco a stretto giro gli emulatori



Vergognoso che quel mendicante si faccia urinare addosso, ma non si vergogna? Questi sono pure feticisti


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere che ci sia gente che tolleri questo "comportamento" perché prova odio contro i rom o gli zingari in generale.. se dobbiamo parlare dell'episodio specifico facciamolo, ma non generalizzate ogni cavolo di volta



.


----------

